# Plastisol transfer on moister wick/bleedthrough



## bonkrat (Oct 22, 2010)

I will be printing moisture wick, 100% poly, navy jerseys with gold ink. I'm going to use low-bleed ink. I would like to use plastisol transfers for names/numbers and have done a small test area to check for bleed-through. If the dye bleeds into the transfer, will it show right away? If not, how long should I wait before proceeding? Also, should I screen print or heat press first, or does it matter? Thanks for your help - any other tips are appreciated!


----------

